# 19?? Western Flyer galaxy flyer? Done!



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 30, 2014)

This is the bike I put together for Patty. She needed a short bike, and this was an ebay find with all parts, but wheels and seat. I got a seat and wheels for free from a neighbor with a defunct Wally World special. I'm pleased how the clean up on the original paint came out.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks real good I like the short fenders


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 30, 2014)

*Thanks!*

She does too. She wanted 140 spoke wheels, but it's way out of budget to drop $130~ + shipping. She told me never mind. I did the fenders with paraffin wax buffed in with WD-40 over to make it a little glossy. The rubbing compound didn't help at all.


----------

